# Necessity is the mother of invention



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I recently posted a photo-shoot showing the making of a fruit bowl and when it came to cleaning up the bottom I had to borrow a Cole chuck. I said Cole chuck rather than Cole jaws because it was a Nova chuck complete with the jaws.
It occurred to me that a friend on another forum made and posted details of a Longworth chuck some time ago and fortunately I saved a copy and have just used it to help make one. Here is a pdf showing how I went about it.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Impressive...I admire the level of accurate cutting and drilling this must have required to keep everything concentric. Congratulations... ! ! !

Nick


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Because the two pieces were locked together with a panel pin in each corner, whatever was drilled on the top piece was identical on the bottom Acrylic one and because all circles were drawn with the compass in the centre so it really wasn't that difficult.


----------



## russ franken (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice job Harry. Will also save this for the future. Nice to see you posting again.

Russ


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Ok I wasn't paying attention and didn't realize you made that huge Chuck to hold the bowls . That's a great job and looks like quite an undertaking . How do you know the bowl is locked down dead center?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

As the two discs are rotated in opposite directions all four rubber grippers move equally and so clamp the bowl then it's just a case of tightening the four wing nuts. The late Mr. Longworth was a very clever guy. Perhaps next week I'll produce a very short video showing the action of the Longworth chuck. Additionally I use the live centre as added support whilst removing the dovetail foot which also ensures the bowl is dead centre. This is shown in this shot where I borrowed a Cole chuck and decided to make the Longworth chuck. As a matter of interest, the friend from whom I borrowed the Cole chuck has now decided to make a BIG Longworth chuck for his professional lathe.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

harrysin said:


> I recently posted a photo-shoot showing the making of a fruit bowl and when it came to cleaning up the bottom I had to borrow a Cole chuck. I said Cole chuck rather than Cole jaws because it was a Nova chuck complete with the jaws.
> It occurred to me that a friend on another forum made and posted details of a Longworth chuck some time ago and fortunately I saved a copy and have just used it to help make one. Here is a pdf showing how I went about it.


This shows how much cheaper it is to make your own and I think using a back-plate like I did is a better method.

RMWoodCo Modern Longworth Chuck | Shop Supplies | Craft Supplies USA


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

I agree, Harry. for what they are, they are way overpriced!

Been going to make one for quite awhile now, guess I just need to DO it!


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

The Longworth appears to be much more versatile


----------

